# 2004 maxima totally dead



## tazcc11 (Jan 3, 2013)

went to store, came out put key in turned on cqr totally dead. cannot turn key back to off position to take out. any ideas


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like your ignition switch is bad.


----------

